# Hello - another newbie here



## MargB (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the results of the latest blood test yesterday and told I am diabetic.  Assume it is type 2 as I am in my late 50s.  Have an appointment to see the doc towards the end of March so looking for information myself.

The nurse who took the bloods said if my level was over 7 then I would be put on medication, if it was between 6 and 7 they would discuss it.  

All a bit bewildering at the moment, I don't know what I can and can't eat, don't really know what to expect but think I may get some ideas from reading the forum.


----------



## am64 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi margB welcome to the forum ...yes its totally bewildering when you get diagnosed and then left for the next appointment before discussing it with DSN. I am T2 aswell please dont panic read some of the threads you'll get good advice as well and remember post your questions none are regarded as silly here xx


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I've not on been here long but everyone has been lovely so far


----------



## MargB (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you.

One immediate question, does everyone have a support team or it is a postcode lottery?

No idea what is needed, reading other posts my level seems to be the just over normal so maybe a better question would be, does everyone need a support team?


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Marg and welcome to the forum, we all have diffirent levels of care/support in here ranging from some with none at all to some that have the DSN on call so to speak.Id certainly say we ALL need a support team sometimes our family and freinds bless them just dont cut it , whether you get it or not well thats a diffirent matter.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Marg, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Peter C (Mar 12, 2010)

MargB said:


> Got the results of the latest blood test yesterday and told I am diabetic.  Assume it is type 2 as I am in my late 50s.  Have an appointment to see the doc towards the end of March so looking for information myself.
> 
> The nurse who took the bloods said if my level was over 7 then I would be put on medication, if it was between 6 and 7 they would discuss it.
> 
> .


Hi there,
you shouldn't be put on meds straight away - you are supposed to be given a trial period on diet and exercise ( of 3 to 6 months) so that you come to appreciate the necessity for lifestyle changes.
To find out what kind of diet would be good read Wallycorker's thread in the Food section and Maggie Davey's Open Letter to Newly dxed Type 2s in the LINKS section.
Exercise - a general figure often given is a two mile walk a day or equivalent, with some light muscle building as well.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 12, 2010)

MargB said:


> Got the results of the latest blood test yesterday and told I am diabetic.  Assume it is type 2 as I am in my late 50s.  Have an appointment to see the doc towards the end of March so looking for information myself.
> 
> The nurse who took the bloods said if my level was over 7 then I would be put on medication, if it was between 6 and 7 they would discuss it.
> 
> All a bit bewildering at the moment, I don't know what I can and can't eat, don't really know what to expect but think I may get some ideas from reading the forum.



Welcome to the boards Marg. I agree with Peter C on this one - even though I was only 6.1 at my last check doc wanted to put me on meds - I said no.  6.1 is acceptable and I would prefer to stay diet and exercise controlled for as long as I can - and my diagnosis was about 18 months ago.


----------



## MargB (Mar 12, 2010)

The nurse made a point of saying when she was taking the last blood sample that they don't like to delay starting medication as they used to do in the old days.  The way she said it, it made sense but someone else is saying that I should try and control it by diet and only go on meds if that doesn't work.

I struggle with diets because I have stomach ulcers and now a bowel disorder - it is amazing how quickly my digestive system lets me know it isn't happy!

My appointment with the doctor is not until the end of this month and I have been losing weight for a few weeks so will see how things are.  I feel I don't have any real symptoms, I am not unwell or anything - this is a result of a regular blood test.

This forum is good because it is giving me questions to ask when I do go for my appointment.  Before, I didn't have a clue but now I can say I feel fine etc.


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2010)

i was put on the standard meds straight away DX 7.9 ( i think) then they reduced them cos quote DSN " i was doing too well" Ive found a good balance 1 x 500mg metaformin but thats just me ...some people say such a low dose is regarded as ineffective ..but it works for me ..find what works for you xxx ask questions test and you'll get in control of your own diabetes xx


----------



## Peter C (Mar 12, 2010)

MargB said:


> The nurse made a point of saying when she was taking the last blood sample that they don't like to delay starting medication as they used to do in the old days.  The way she said it, it made sense but someone else is saying that I should try and control it by diet and only go on meds if that doesn't work.



NICE Guidelines ( what they are all supposed to be following) state that a trial of D&E must come first.
Last year there was a big report on it and the Diabetes UK Conference in Glasgow went big on it .... medication is given far too soon in many cases ... there must be a trial of D&E to get the idea of lifestyle changes ( diet and exercise) into the heads of T2s, they can't just pop the pills and think that is it .
Here's the report from a year ago ...directly contradicts what your Nurse is saying ...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7930007.stm


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 12, 2010)

MargB said:


> The nurse made a point of saying when she was taking the last blood sample that they don't like to delay starting medication as they used to do in the old days.  The way she said it, it made sense but someone else is saying that I should try and control it by diet and only go on meds if that doesn't work.
> 
> I struggle with diets because I have stomach ulcers and now a bowel disorder - it is amazing how quickly my digestive system lets me know it isn't happy!
> 
> ...


Hi margB,

Personally, I'd try to keep away from medications if it is possible for you to do that. It is my personal experience that diet is very powerful in dealing with Type 2 diabetes. Cutting back on the starchy carbohydrates - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza and such like - usually leads to a big reduction in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

You'll find details via this link of what I have learnt to eat to normalise my blood glucose levels:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6435

Hope that you will find it of interest and that it might give you a few ideas of the best way forward for yourself.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2010)

yep i know peter...but tbh its what is happening now thats important to me .. but for a few years before dx they kept saying do this do that ...diet diet diet but until i was dx i didnt take it that seriously ...so that worked for me ...then we balanced it out ..and im happy but AWARE !
ive said before Peter, i suspect that ive been the same since i was about 16 when i was first tested for D i remember now they tested my urine! but as the goal posts for dx are moved more and more... my diabetes was recognised ...and as the goal post move more people will get dx ...find out what is good for you by learning xx and starting to feel well again xx


----------



## MargB (Mar 13, 2010)

HI Wally - I have read your thread and it sounds great but is totally opposite to everything else I am reading.  Part of the confusion.

My bowels need a lot of fibre otherwise I suffer and I don't like suffering.  Weight has piled on over the last couple of years because I have been eating foods that don't hurt - unfortunately they tend to be the stodgy stuff.  Also, taking more and more meds for other things there is an attitidue of what the heck!  Every now and then I wise up and recognise I am hurting myself by being a coach potato as well as missing out on life.

This diagnosis is a new factor and when I read up on this site and others that I found when googling I was almost relieved to see there would be a support team.  But now I am wondering if I am going to be offered the chance of such a team or if it is just going to be the practice nurse lecturing me.  Problem with that is I don't like her much, think she is a faffer.  

Time will tell.  She told me if my results were raised again then I did not need to see the doctor, she would put me straight on meds but when I phoned for my results, the receptionist said I could see any of the doctors or the nurse so I plumped for one of the docs.


----------



## sandy (Mar 15, 2010)

Diabetes doc wanted my on meds straight away cant remember hba1c but bg was 18. Got my fasting bg down to about 5.5 within about a month (heavy exercising and dieting). Have been diet controlled for three years now. 

Control has been slipping over the last year - but when I asked if I needed to go on drugs he said no and figures now coming back under control.


----------



## bmc875 (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Marg(b) - you are in good company.  

First of all - it is not the end of the world!  When you read through this forum you will see that there are *many* opinions from *many* people and that can be confusing.  There are also different approaches depending where you are (both medically and geographically).

I am 64, male and been type 2 for 10 years.  Recently I have had trouble with a rising blood glucose level - mid 30s - not good.  This is now under control with a revised diet (much less carbs) and Metformin.

I live in North Ayrshire and come under NHS Scotland (Devolved issue).  As I have a few other health issues (RA, Prostate) I had already established my own personal 'support group' at my GP.  Through my GP I get free prescriptions, free Blood Glucose testing kit complete with Lancets and test strips on repeat prescription.  I get invited to the GP/Nurse for 3 month blood tests (Hbc1a - looks at glucose levels over the last 3 months), personal access to a Registered Dietician Nurse, free annual podiatry check-up and free annual eye check (Retinography).  I understand that in some areas you have to pay for (some of) these services - but you will need them.

It is a fact that 95% of diabetic people are - in effect - self monitoring/regulating.  My advice - as a lay person - is simple.  Seek out the GP, Nurse, dietician/specialist who you feel you can work with - and do just that.  Work with them, encourage them to help you understand the condition.  The more you understand, the better you can control, the better you feel.  Do not be fobbed of by anyone.  If you can find another diabetic in your area - find out who they recommend.  From personal experience - show a health professional that you are serious and they will willingly work with you..

Continually refer to this site - and be aware that there is another site with a very similar name.  That site is a commercial venture (with an agenda). 

* This Diabetes.org.uk site is a charity and, in my case, is recommended by ALL diabetic professionals I have spoken with in NHS Scotland.*

Finally, you will have good days and you will have bad days.  When I have a bad day I usually visit this site.  Today is no exception; bad Rheumatoid Arthritis day, no walks with the dogs, a wee bit 'down' - and the 2 'stickie buns' I had for lunch - naughty but nice!

Best Regards
Brian


----------



## MargB (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Brian, that is a lovely post and has helped me a lot.


----------



## MargB (Mar 17, 2010)

A question:  some people in their signature put their cholesterol level or which statin they are on.   

This might be really thick but what is the connection?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

MargB said:


> A question:  some people in their signature put their cholesterol level or which statin they are on.
> 
> This might be really thick but what is the connection?



Statins are primarily used to decrease cholesterol production by the liver and so bring levels down. The current recommendation is that diabetics have a total cholesterol level of 4.0 or below.


----------



## MargB (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Northerner.  So a diabetic needs a lower level than is normally classed as OK?

Pretty sure my last cholesterol reading was about 4.6 and the doc said that was fine.  It has been fairly static for a couple of years.

Mmmmm, lot to all this, isn't there!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

MargB said:


> Thanks Northerner.  So a diabetic needs a lower level than is normally classed as OK?
> 
> Pretty sure my last cholesterol reading was about 4.6 and the doc said that was fine.  It has been fairly static for a couple of years.
> 
> Mmmmm, lot to all this, isn't there!



Apparently they keep shifting the goalposts! It used to be that they considered anything around 5 or below as fine, but now it seems that if you have diabetes you need to be at 4 or below. 5 is still good for non-diabetics.


----------



## MargB (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I had my long awaited appointment with the doc and it was more annoying than anything else.  He eventually looked at my records after he had gone into a long explanation that he might put me onto a drug to lower my cholesterol (I have been taking Simvastin for around 15 years), then might put me on some blood pressure tablets (currently taking 3 different lots).  When he did start to read my records he hummed and hawed, said he must have been feeling generous when he put me on one of the blood pressure tabs, muttered he might take me off the beta blocker and put me on an aser inhibitor (sp) - but he didn't.  He did however change my simvastatin from 20 to 40 - and I was so ill over the weekend it was scarey!

Supposed to have started Metformin on Saturday but could not keep anything in so spoke to the dispensing chemist who said it would be ok to hold back until Monday.

I have decided I am sticking with the original dosage of 20mg Simva, not starting the Metformin until after Easter and seriously considering changing to another Health Centre that has a diabetes clinic, dietician, etc. etc.  Where I am now, there are 2 docs and one practice nurse who is a jackie of all trades!

Fed up.

One thing he did say was there was a 1 in 2 chance I would get diabetes and although western lifestyle plays a part, not the whole story in my case.  My mum, her brothers, two of my brothers all have diabetes type 2 so it was only a question of time.

Still fed up though.


----------



## am64 (Mar 29, 2010)

Marg this doesnt sound like a very good appointment...big hugs...you can't be feeling very confident in you care with your gp acting like that ....could you go and chat to the practice manager at the other clinic and see what services they can offer... i think you maybe right in thinking about moving practice ...good luck


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Marg, it really isn't good enough when doctors show such a lack of professionalism! Not knowing your drug regime before he started discussing your situation is dreadful. You wouldn't expect them to know your complete history (maybe you should though) but this is slapdash.

Regarding simvastatin, there was a report recently that anything above 20mg has no greater benefit : 

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=23&storycode=4125594&c=2

I had problems with it when I increased to 40mg. I've since stopped taking it as my chol dropped to 2.4.

Also, if you have problems whem you start with metformin, you should ask for the slow-release version Glucophage SR which people report has fewer side effects.

Good idea to check out changing team - good luck, I hope you find someone who takes a closer interest in their patient's well-being!


----------



## MargB (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks both - that is an interesting link Northerner!

The health centre I would move back to is the one I moved away from when my doctor left the practice and she said I could transfer to her new practice.  She is brilliant but only works 1.5 days a week so difficult to get to see.  Currently waiting for her to phone me back and 'ok' me not switching to 40mg Simvastatin.  The original health centre is part of the infirmary and most of the 17 docs there are part time as the rest of the time they lecturing or other hospital posts.  The main reaon for switching, apart from my doc moving, was they had/have a stupid appointment system whereby you could not pre-book an appointment but could only make an appointment for the same day.  Lines opened at 8.30am and by the time I got into work at 9am, sit on the phone trying to get through, all the appointments had gone.  Hasten to add, I did not see my own doc on Friday!

But, the facilities were first class.  Practice Manager - mmmm, good idea.  They have a website these days and it all sounds excellent but ... I remember why I moved.

I would love an easy life.


----------



## MargB (Mar 29, 2010)

My doc has just phoned me back.  Said fine to go back to my old dosage and fine to put off starting the Metformin till next week.  Asked what symptoms I had and said d&v not a usual side effect of Simvastatin and wonders if I had picked up a bug.  That thought had fleetingly crossed my mind and I suppose I could have picked up something whilst in the flipping waiting room!

She is so nice and caring that to move or not to move is a big thing.  She actually phoned whilst I was printing off a form to register at the other health centre - so now I can add guilt to my list of feelings!

I am not depressed so this is only an observation but the fact that my dad and his siblings died in their 40s from heart conditions meant they never went through any of this stuff.  Heart conditions, have lived with the inevitability of developing them since I was a little kid - this other stuff like kidney failure (one brother), liver failure (another brother), diabetes (3 of us) -all new territory to us.


----------



## MargB (Apr 12, 2010)

Wish me luck.  Going to see the practice nurse after work and not looking forward to it.  Have an appointment with my GP before that to discuss me moving back to the Health Centre we both used to be with.  When she moved, she allowed me to move with her although I am outside the catchment area.  The thing is, the old HC has many more facilities than this one and I want to talk to her and see what she thinks about me moving back.

Like I said, wish me luck!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

MargB said:


> Wish me luck.  Going to see the practice nurse after work and not looking forward to it.  Have an appointment with my GP before that to discuss me moving back to the Health Centre we both used to be with.  When she moved, she allowed me to move with her although I am outside the catchment area.  The thing is, the old HC has many more facilities than this one and I want to talk to her and see what she thinks about me moving back.
> 
> Like I said, wish me luck!!



Oh, good luck Marg, sounds like a tricky decision - hope all goes well  Try not to worry and make sure you get what's best for YOU.


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Hope all goes well please report back xx


----------



## MargB (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, it went tons better than I expected!

Ifeel so much better about everything now I have had chance to talk to my own doc who always listens and never attempts to do 10 other things whilst pretending to listen.  Explained things had been different for a while but were getting back to normal and also gave me some news I didn't know about where we used to be.  That news makes a big difference so for now I am happy to stay where I am.

From that appointment went back to the waiting room for the appointment with the nurse and that also turned out much better than expected.  She told me the Health Authority will contact me to arrange an eye test and will give me a pin code to give to the optician.

I asked for my levels which are:
cholestorol 4.5
HDL 1.1, LDL 2.6, triglycerides 1.8
Hba1c 56 mmol

I asked if that last one was very high and she said they are changing the numbers this year but 56 mmol would have been 7.36%.  These are the ones I don't know much about so any light that can be thrown on them would be very much appreciated!  Should say that since those results my Simvastatin has been upped from 20 to 40mg.  

Next blood test June and I feel so much better about things.

I have also started on 2 Metformin from today and will see how that goes.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Marg, looking good! Glad to hear everything went better than expected - always a pleasant surprise!  The HbA1c is a little on the high side as the ideal is below 6.2%, but I'm sure you will get there, it is very early days yet


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

you are similar to me on DX ...after 3months they reduced my metaformin to one a day and took me off the Simvastatin all together x i got my next set soon good luck xx


----------



## MargB (Apr 12, 2010)

I forgot to ask about self testing though.  It wasn't mentioned.

I don't feel ill, no idea if levels are going up or not.

Will wait and see what the next results are and take it from there.  Already losing weight through Slimming World and exercising more.  Maybe the diabetes will mean I won't give up like I usually do!


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

good going looking good x


----------

